# Little Plumstead Hospital - Norwich - June 2009



## sophieellen22 (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw there is a recent post of this place, but it looks like i got into more inside so thought id upload my photos..
There was a great swimming pool!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 12, 2009)

Lookin' good, thanks.


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 12, 2009)

I always find it odd seeing this place. About 20 years ago, me and my mates gave a girl a lift home from a nightclub in Norwich. As she gave us directions, we slowly realised that "home" for her was Little Plumstead. Turned out she'd been admitted after stabbing her BF in the unmentionables with a kitchen knife, but regularly slipped out at night to go clubbing 

Welcome to DP by the way sophieellen - good to see another member from the area


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice find, great photo's and welcome to the forums, sophieellen


----------



## mal33bb (Jun 14, 2009)

*N H S wastes money*

Why Urb ex's to Old N H S places always see equipment left behind ,funding N H S is like chucking money into a Black hole


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 14, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> I always find it odd seeing this place. About 20 years ago, me and my mates gave a girl a lift home from a nightclub in Norwich. As she gave us directions, we slowly realised that "home" for her was Little Plumstead. Turned out she'd been admitted after stabbing her BF in the unmentionables with a kitchen knife, but regularly slipped out at night to go clubbing




what a great story to drag out from your memory banks! 

L O L !!


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 14, 2009)

cactusmelba said:


> what a great story to drag out from your memory banks!
> L O L !!



Thinking about it, it was doubly ironic from a derelictplaces perspective, as I'm sure we were coming back from what used to be Henrys on Rose Lane in Norwich at the time


----------



## magoo² (Jun 19, 2009)

Look's great


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, another from East Anglia, yay! 

Fantasic report, gotta get myself over there. Great photo's too BTW


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting set of snaps -especially the first two -ta for posting 

P.s. -looks like someone was a bad loser at the Pool Table!


----------

